# 24" or 36" Width for Butcher Paper



## Victor (Jul 7, 2017)

Which is better for briskets? I'm going to buy a 1,000 foot roll tomorrow. And, I'll have to be happy with my choice for a long time.
I'm thinking I want the brown/pink from Allied Kenco in Houston. Suggestions?


Victor


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 7, 2017)

36", some of the packers ive cooked were 20"-24". Which you could cut a longer length to accommodate but then there's more waste.


----------



## lemans (Jul 7, 2017)

I have a 24 in roll I got from uline. 1000 ft. I will have it for ever


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 7, 2017)

Hmm.. I work by a restaurant supply place.. wonder if they have that paper?
 I'm gonna check.


----------



## Victor (Jul 8, 2017)

Well, I wanted the 36" x 1100' brown or pink roll.

The outfit that I went to only had the white 36" in stock.

Against my better judgement, and recommendations of others, I picked up the brown 24" x 1100'.

I haven't really seen any posts complaining about wishing they would of gotten the 36 in lieu of 24.

I think I'll be ok with the 24. Now, it's competing for real estate in the pantry for the next battle;

to store this roll of paper that I will probably have for the rest of my life. Game on Woman, let's dance!

Victor


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 8, 2017)

V, you can pick up a dispenser for your roll for a reasonable price. It will make life easier.


----------



## Victor (Jul 8, 2017)

Yes, that will definitely be a to do on Monday. They have a painted version, and a stainless steel.
For non-commercial use, I'm thinking the painted version will be just fine. Besides, it won't be on display.
It will be tucked away in the pantry. 


Victor


----------



## Victor (Jul 9, 2017)

OK, I'm just about ready to close this thread.
In 4 more degrees, at 165, I'm going to use my new paper and wrap a brisket.













iGrillDoYou.png



__ Victor
__ Jul 9, 2017


----------



## lemans (Jul 9, 2017)

It's gotta be awesome as long as it tooth pick tender!!


----------



## Victor (Jul 9, 2017)

At 165 degrees. Time to wrap.













20170709_160438(0).jpg



__ Victor
__ Jul 9, 2017


----------



## Victor (Jul 9, 2017)

It's only my wife and I today. So, it's only a portion of a brisket. 
I hate smoking portions. I'd rather smoke the whole packer.
I'll be putting jalapeño and cheese link sausage and a couple of chicken breasts on awhile later.

Victor


----------



## Victor (Jul 9, 2017)

The final leg of this course is at 200 degrees internal temperature.
It's going to rest while the chicken breasts and sausage is cooking.













iGrillDoYou.png



__ Victor
__ Jul 9, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 12, 2017)

I just checked this place. For butcher paper..They told me to go to the butcher supply place. Lmao [emoji]128512[/emoji] 













IMG_20170712_144319.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 12, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 12, 2017)

I see people use 2 of the 18 inch pieces . I would get 18x150 roll under $30


----------

